# Why asian guys can't get white girls



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 9, 2008)

[yt]63bWYFGBTuE&feature=related[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 9, 2008)

That was great :lol:.  Not often a net clip gets you laughing out loud.


----------



## exile (Feb 9, 2008)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 9, 2008)

These people have put out alot of funny stuff.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 9, 2008)

Great stuff. Phillip Wang has got talent. Hopefully he'll do more. 
Brian you say these guys put out a lot of funny stuff? So presumably you can find it all on You Tube? 
Awesome.


----------



## tellner (Feb 9, 2008)

My inlaws. Jim Jackson (first Black guy in his fraternity). Maria Shen. 1957.


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Feb 9, 2008)

Question: During the sandwich making scenes--weren't the 2 guys each making a PB&J? Maybe the girls are just a _LITTLE_ bit into the PB&Js?


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 10, 2008)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> Question: During the sandwich making scenes--weren't the 2 guys each making a PB&J? Maybe the girls are just a _LITTLE_ bit into the PB&Js?


 
That could be true


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 10, 2008)

OMG!  That is hillarious!  I love the Indian guy part...


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 10, 2008)

LOL that is geat!:lfao:


----------



## SensibleManiac (Feb 11, 2008)

Really funny stuff, thanks for posting Brian.


----------



## Decker (Feb 13, 2008)

At the initial dialogue, the words on the shirt of the guy on the right say "white people can't read this".

I wonder if that was deliberate.

Still, really nice.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 13, 2008)

Decker said:


> At the initial dialogue, the words on the shirt of the guy on the right say "white people can't read this".
> 
> I wonder if that was deliberate.
> 
> Still, really nice.


Judging from the humor in the film I'd say that it was deliberate. Mainly ... because it's funny and it's true. :lol:


----------



## Blindside (Feb 13, 2008)

Decker said:


> At the initial dialogue, the words on the shirt of the guy on the right say "white people can't read this".


 
I must get that shirt.  Mostly because I can't read it....


----------



## Aikikitty (Feb 13, 2008)

:lol2: :rofl: :rofl:  LOL!!!!!!!!!!  That is sooooooooooo funny!!!!!  :rofl: :rofl: :lol2:

Robyn :lol2:


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 13, 2008)

:lol2:


----------



## Marvin (Feb 15, 2008)

Lol


----------

